# Logitech diNovo desktop losing sync



## jlmorganv10 (Apr 13, 2006)

My problem is a very irritating one, I recently decided to upgrade my keyboard and mouse to wireless, and against my better judgement, spent around £100 on a Logitech diNovo bluetooth wireless desktop, tempted by the promise of a stylish keyboard and laser mouse, both of which I got, very nice keyboard, great to use etc.

But, the bluetooth connection keeps dropping, so every now and again I find the keyboard or mouse just stops working for about 20 seconds.

My question to you all is, has anyone else experienced this? Is it a common flaw with the bluetooth keyboard? Is there anything anyone can advise to sort this out? Should I send the thing back as faulty?

Any help or suggestions I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome



> Should I send the thing back as faulty?


you might as well play it safe and try another set


----------

